# Fry *Pics Updated*



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Daddy:









Mommy & a few fry









Fry: look into the gravel. you'll see them.









Mom & some fry









Dad & fry









Mom & fry


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Congrats, Isn't it always fun to get some new fry?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yes! im suprised at how well theyre are playing the mommy and daddy role, as this is their first time.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I only with my sunset gourami knew what to do with the eggs once they were laid.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Well here are some more pics, with some better quality. I'm suprised at how fast they are growing, they now can eat cyclopse eze (sp?)heres some fry:










Fry:









Fry again:









Male & Fry:









Male Convict and fry again (yes im proud haha)


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

wow they look so much like there daddy, lol

- Jonno


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> I'm suprised at how fast they are growing,


Before you know it they will be in School. LOL Then getting married.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

hahahaha :lol: your too funny fish doc


----------

